# Doeling with signs of infection



## Egg_Newton (Aug 1, 2012)

I got a new doeling about a week and a half ago. I noticed some coughing and now she has green dried mucus in the corners of her eyes. I also noticed mucus-y discharge from her vulva area. I haven't checked for a temp yet as I do not have a rectal thermometer yet. She seems to be acting fine. Eating, drinking and being as friendly as ever. Does anyone have any ideas? I am thinking of some LA-200 since I can't get Biomycin locally and don't want to wait.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 1, 2012)

I would have someone look at her. You really need to get a temp too.


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 1, 2012)

Speaking from unfortunate recent experience...... Take her temp.


----------

